# Long lake dock?



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

Is the dock In yet? Makes it a lot easier fishing by myself when it is and I'm on vacation next week.
Thanks


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

* I mean by the ramp btw for launching a boat I know there's others people fish off of by the damn. Also if not is the bait shop open / can you launch there I never have before.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

not sure about the main dock yet but the bait shop is a little snug if you have a descent size boat. I’d say 16’or bigger and pretty shallow I thought.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Please post how you do if you make it out. Been wondering how long Lake is lately. Want to get out for some of the slab crappie it has.


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

Thanks I will. I'll be bass fishing I got an aluminum boat 17'8. I'm going to to main chain of lakes on Friday might just go down there and check it out for next week. Wish there was some sand there like at new state park to beach it.


----------



## Madnickq (Jan 18, 2015)

I fished off cove road last fall on long and it was in, I wouldn’t recommend taking anything over 14 ft to launch by the bait store.


----------



## Mickey (Oct 22, 2011)

bigsig said:


> Is the dock In yet? Makes it a lot easier fishing by myself when it is and I'm on vacation next week.
> Thanks


Was not in Wed.


----------



## klineka (Mar 22, 2018)

My dad and I were there 2 weekends ago, didnt catch any bass but conditions werent exactly great.

One thing you could do since the dock isnt in is back your boat off the trailer, then maneuver it over to the shore immediately to the right if you are on the water facing the parking lot, then beach your boat there, then pull your trailer out.

That's what I did to pick up my dad once he pulled the trailer out after I was on the water.

Previous years around this time we have done really well for crappie on Long Lake, and we have launched from both the actual boat ramp and by the bait store, although I would ask for permission if you want to launch from the bait store because I think that is a private ramp.

We launched a 16 foot flat bottom aluminum bass tracker from the bait store ramp no problem.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The dock was still out of the water Saturday evening at Cove Rd. launch. Two trailers in the lot.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

I was one of those trailers. Looking for the crappie bite to pick up but couldn’t find any. Got a couple nice red ears though. Anyone that fishes that lake for gills knows how good they can be. Talked to a couple guys fishing the channel behind kawanis and no crappie yet even back there. Water started out at 53 at 7:30 and was 60 by 2:30 when we got off. Shouldn’t be too much longer.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

Last yr I also heard they don’t put the ramp in til memorial weekend. And they were right on.


----------



## Tommy84 (Aug 15, 2017)

*dock


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I saw those two guys at the Kiwanis. Was wondering how they were doing. I figured the fish were on.


----------



## HawgHunter (Apr 13, 2004)

I went by there at lunchtime today and they were just getting finished putting the dock in the water.


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

Not sure if I'll bother going out there with this weather...typical for my vacation week. Going to hit either north or nimi tomorrow and hopefully get out Sunday and Monday before I go back to work. Thanks for the update.


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

Anybody bass fish long so far this spring I would guess with the recent high waters it wouldn't be the greatest because of flow in and out of there and cold temps wont help lipless bite


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Fished it friday afterwork 3 bites in about 4 hours it was toughhh. Lost 1 dink on a jerk bait had one bump a crank and one drop a jig as quick as it picked it up


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

DHower08 said:


> Fished it friday afterwork 3 bites in about 4 hours it was toughhh. Lost 1 dink on a jerk bait had one bump a crank and one drop a jig as quick as it picked it up


I did good yesterday at north ended up with over 20 bass not any real big ones but fun day. Biggest ones


----------



## Jumbo (Jul 15, 2004)

Can you put a gas motor on it?


----------



## tom8111 (Sep 20, 2014)

Jumbo said:


> Can you put a gas motor on it?


Yes


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I know of someone that caught a 16" crappie at Long 2 weeks ago when it warmed up for a couple days. I did really well on the redears there last year. I'll be out somewhere this Sunday!


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

Made it to long this afternoon didn't catch a ton but got one over 5


----------



## Jmann_11 (Apr 25, 2018)

bigsig said:


> I did good yesterday at north ended up with over 20 bass not any real big ones but fun day. Biggest ones


were you catching them shallow or deep?


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

Jmann_11 said:


> were you catching them shallow or deep?


<8ft


----------



## Jmann_11 (Apr 25, 2018)

bigsig said:


> <8ft


Thanks, I'm gunna try Long for the first time on next Monday and Tuesday.


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

Good luck just fyi if anyone never been there it's more weedy lake than portage.


----------



## Jmann_11 (Apr 25, 2018)

bigsig said:


> Good luck just fyi if anyone never been there it's more weedy lake than portage.


I fish portage a lot and I thought that was weedy, how do you usually fish Long?


----------



## bigsig (Jun 15, 2014)

Same as portage it can just get frustrating picking crap off a lot of the time. Depends on time of year too in the summer it just gets worse unless your frogging.


----------



## Jmann_11 (Apr 25, 2018)

bigsig said:


> Same as portage it can just get frustrating picking crap off a lot of the time. Depends on time of year too in the summer it just gets worse unless your frogging.


Thanks, I’ll update after I go


----------



## Bassbully 52 (Feb 25, 2014)

Dock is in.


----------



## Jmann_11 (Apr 25, 2018)

Ending up just going to portage, only fish I had today broke me off halfway to boat. Only one other guy I talked to caught a fish today


----------

